# Separation anxiety/stress??



## KellyHM (Dec 7, 2010)

3 days ago I put 1 of my does in my "kidding stall" b/c she's due any day now and I don't see how her udder could possibly get any larger, so I know she's close.  However, she just stands in the pen and screams for the other goats, who she can hear, but can't see.  They scream back at her and she just seems very stressed that she's not with them.  I can't really leave her out with them b/c it's below freezing at night and the kids would probably freeze, but I feel so bad for her just standing there screaming all day.  Any suggestions?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 7, 2010)

Your kidding stall is pretty big, right? Can you put another goat in there with her?  Or why not just put her in there at night and leave her out during the day?


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 7, 2010)

I did put an older buckling in with her for the first 2 days, but he got super stressed and went off feed.   

I did turn her back out the first 2 days, but I bought this doe as an adult, and although she's super sweet and likes to be petted, etc, she does NOT like to be led by the collar.  And she does NOT want to leave the other goats, so getting her back out of the pasture at night is a major PITA.

I think my goats are just wusses.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 7, 2010)

I definitely would not be putting an older buckling in with her. I'd pick a doeling or a nice calm doe and put in with her.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 7, 2010)

The reason I picked the older buckling (8 months old) is b/c they buddy around the pasture together.  The only doeling I have is WILD (and needs to be sold).  Do you think I should put another pregnant doe with her?  Even though the others aren't that close to kidding time yet?  The other ones DO walk on a leash.

On a side note, is there a good way to train that one to walk on a leash?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 8, 2010)

A pregnant doe would most likely be fine. You might want to keep an eye out that the preggo doe doesn't try to claim the baby(ies), which might confuse or upset the doe.  But she's already upset as it is...

I'd put a halter on the goat and just walk. *shrug* If they stop, pull them. They eventually get the hang of it.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 8, 2010)

She has a collar on and will sometimes walk, but other times just plants her feet.  It's pretty hard for me to move her if she does that, but I started just grabbing her tail and pulling a little and that seems to get her going again.  She seems to have calmed down a lot now, even though I haven't put another doe in with her, so I think I'll just leave her be.  I wish she would just hurry up!


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 8, 2010)

When she plants her feet, bump into her pretty strongly so she loses her balance and goes sideways. That will unplant her feet. Then start walking, fast. I used to have a horse who would pull that trick, and it worked well on her. Also, go to something stronger than a standard collar, either a halter or a chain collar.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 8, 2010)

I would try the other prenant doe..and see how it goes...but I would get the buckling out of there...not the time of year for him to be in there...since she is due anyday...you dont want him to try any funny stuff and have issues with the babies....

Good luck...she wont be alone too much longer.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 8, 2010)

I went ahead and turned her back out in the pasture with the others during the day today.  She promptly started rearing up on her hind limbs and headbutting (playing with) 1 of the other girls.  Then she started trying to mount the other doe, who is also bred.    I think she's a "special" (stupid) goat.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 8, 2010)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> I went ahead and turned her back out in the pasture with the others during the day today.  She promptly started rearing up on her hind limbs and headbutting (playing with) 1 of the other girls.  Then she started trying to mount the other doe, who is also bred.    I think she's a "special" (stupid) goat.


  Special goats are great!!!!!!  

Glad shes happier...


----------

